# Kaosu (female marble HMPK) x Sekihan (male HMPK)



## April R (May 24, 2014)

My little lady Kaosu is from a breeder in Thailand, I have had her since March. She was my second fancy betta. Her mate, Sekihan was imported to the States and I bought him off a guy on ebay, he was my first fancy betta. I had 4 wild bettas before that, but have sold all but one and the last one isn't looking too healthy despite my best efforts to keep him alive, so the fancy bettas are taking over. 

I have spawned these two once before, with great initial success. It was practically text book how it went, a little nipping and chasing, but Seki bubble nested, they embraced, and he tended his eggs perfectly. Especially considering it was the first time for both of them. However, 3 weeks later, all the fry died due to a fungal outbreak and me not realizing what was going on until it was too late. Totally my fault. I tried feeding them freeze dried baby brine shrimp, and it is my suspicion that it didn't get eaten and caused the fungus. I know better now. I have the baby brine shrimp eggs, have hatched a few practice cultures, and I also have vinegar eels and fairy shrimp eggs for when they get a bit larger. 

All that aside, I did try to breed them again 2 weeks ago, but I do not think that either of them were ready to try again. So I have been conditioning them for almost a month now. I have Seki in a separate tank next to Kaosu, with a cardboard divider to keep them out of the line of sight most of the day, but I do let them have flirting time for an hour each day. I also have a male in the same tank behind a mostly covered divider with Kaosu to keep her hormones racing. She is getting mighty fat and full of eggs. As soon as my in-laws and family are gone after visiting for my hubby's graduation, I am going to my couple try again. If it doesn't work this third time, I am going to condition Kaosu to spawn with my CT male Spike to try and get some comb tails. 

Attached are pics of Sekihan, the red marble male and Kaosu, the orange, white, navy blue marble female. I expect some very interesting babies from this paring if I can manage not to lose them all this time!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Hope it works out for you this time.

It'd be interesting if you end up with some Koi bettas.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

Thanks! Kay is almost a koi if not for her navy blue, so it could be possible. I predict a lot of cello and solids/slight marble, but I could be wrong.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

I have seen some Koi with blue markings. There's a strain called Dragon Koi if I'm not mistaken. They look like Koi but have partial dragon markings.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

Cool. I just hope to have healthy fry! I am gun shy from last time. Lol


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

I can understand it. I'm nervous about my pair too since I'm new to breeding bettas. Hoping their fry turn out healthy too and that their Dad doesn't pull the plug.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Beautiful pair! Should be neat! Subbing!


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

here is my breeding tank set up, 8 gallon sterilite tub with adjustable heater and double sponge filter, added artificial plants and some home made betta tubes. Kay is in there in a glass mason jar, and Seki is busy flaring at her and swimming over to the half cup and back, but no bubble nest yet. Last time they spawned successfully he had a large nest going before they embraced. So I am going to wait for the nest before I allow Kay to swim free in the tank. Hopefully it will only take a day or two more. Seki is violent so I don't want to risk Kay any more bodily harm than necessary if Seki isn't ready for her yet.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Wow, your set up reminds me of mine. I use an 8 gallon sterilite container too.

Hope it works out.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

Thanks! You too


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

You're welcome... great.

Oh, noticed the water in my tank was at 80 degrees yesterday, now it's dropped down to the mid 70s. If that'll be a problem for the eggs and fry I know of a place where I can grab a heater.

Found this video on YouTube, Animal Planet needs to do a Too Cute episode with bettas. They're so adorable when they're young.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQAPX5N5-P0


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

definitely need to get a heater, fry are very sensitive to temp changes, and some breeders recommend keeping the tank between 80-82. I think 78-80 is good, but the lower the temp the slower the fry grow. Keeping the temp constant, no matter what temp you choose, will reduce stress and loss of fry. 

awwww, cute vid


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Thanks. 

I grabbed one while I was out. 

Yeah, that is an adorable video. Whoever said cute is for puppies knew exactly what they were talking about.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

He is starting to bubble nest! I'll try to get a vid of me releasing her from her jar today. That is the hardest part for me because I don't like to see my girl get hurt but I know it is part of the process


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

I'm the same way. First time I put my bettas together I was so nervous when he snapped at her.

It's one of those moments where you sit on the edge of your seat.

What brand heater are you using and what's the wattage?


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

it's a Eheim Jager Water Heater 25W adjustable heater. It says for up to 7 gallons, but it can comfortably handle 10 gallons. 

The first time I spawned these two I literally watched my guy bite a chunk off my little girl's tail fin and eat it, I was like *squint*:squint: what is he doing? *OMG* did he just eat her tail fin?:blink:!!!! Sick


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Thanks. I guess my problem was the 50 watt might've been too high. I'll try the 25.

Wow... can't believe he did that. That's beyond tough love.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

I just released Kay into the main part of the tank, and I can't get any video because I have to be at a stupid after hours event for a networking group I am in. Work was a total drain today, and I am not in the mood to go. I just want to stay home and take care of my fishies


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Sorry about that. It'd be something if you came home to find eggs in the tank.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

I'm hoping! Part of me is debating whether not if there aren't any if I should put her back in a mason jar to give her a break or leave her in the tank overnight. Like I said my boy is a little aggressive! And he gets super possessive over his bubble nest lol


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Might not be a bad idea to keep her in the jar if you're concerned about her getting hurt.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

I think I may lose my girl. After one day in the tank together she has lost almost all her anal fin and most of her tail. They have embraced once. She is still alive, but looks dismal. I am going to keep her in there for the rest of today, but if nothing happens then I am taking her out, praying she is ok, and if she survives I am never breeding her again. She has earned retirement after this attempt. Seki may just be too aggressive for a small female. I may need to get a larger girl to breed with him if I am going to try with him again.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Ouch. I'd be the same way with Myra. She's my first and only female betta. 

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

well, this attempt was a serious fail. I was not comfortable letting Sekihan the Destroyer beat up my delicate little Lady Kaosu anymore. So I removed him. As an experiment I am trying Spike with Kay. I wonder how she will take it. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJTf-vcQbs0
here is the link to the spawn log
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=4558938#post4558938


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Ouch, sorry it failed and ended up in 'divorce'. Hope she recovers.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

She is playing the field. Lol. Seki needs a girl with more attitude


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Funny... my female Myra used to ignore Cole, now almost 2 months later, she loves him. 

There's some bettas that are more submissive and others who are regular alphas.


----------

